# Squats and back strength



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

If I have a weak lower back from lack of activity (with the exception of exercise I spend my life sitting due to my job) can I expect to exeprience some lower muscular back soreness from squats?

When squatting I always ensure that my lower back is arched to avoid pressure being placed on it but I have experienced some tenderness a day or two after. Is this just because my back is adapting to weight after having not been challanged for years?


----------



## bigbob33 (Jan 19, 2009)

Most probably, maybe you could add some deads or hyperextensions to help strengthen the area?


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

bigbob33 said:


> Most probably, maybe you could add some deads or hyperextensions to help strengthen the area?


Deadlifts are supposed to be good for back aren't they? I've never done them before so will need to google some videos.

Could you describe hyperextentions to me please?


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

Hypers Video Katy


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

would need to see your form katy , also it depends on goal as to what stance you take , i would suggest wide stance power squats targeting hams/glutes over quads






i devised a strength routine which has you back squatting and front squatting building the areas you want to hit .

as for back strength





 also kettle bell swings are good and get heart rate up .

SLDL good mornings are good but i would work on hypers and use ab wheel for now then build up to SLDL and good mornings .


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Thanks Rob! :thumb: I do those on the floor, is that the same, or is an incline better?



ewen said:


> would need to see your form katy , also it depends on goal as to what stance you take , i would suggest wide stance power squats targeting hams/glutes over quads
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I do SLDL's already but what are good mornings?

I do power squats and also front squats. I'm personally not fussed about strengthening my back so I'm not really concerned about developing a routine to stengthen it, but I just want to know if some tenderness from squats is becasue my back is weak and if so, I suppose it is then wise to stegnthen it for all round health?


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

I would say its better to do it up off the floor Katy maybe on an excercise ball if you havent an incline bench,as you will get more of a stretch imo


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

Good mornings video


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Rob68 said:


> I would say its better to do it up off the floor Katy maybe on an excercise ball if you havent an incline bench,as you will get more of a stretch imo


Thanks Rob, I have an adjustable bench so will give that a go 



Rob68 said:


> Good mornings video


Awesome, thanks, I'll defiantely do these...I think I need to!


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Katy said:


> Thanks Rob! :thumb: I do those on the floor, is that the same, or is an incline better?
> 
> I do SLDL's already but what are good mornings?
> 
> I do power squats and also front squats. I'm personally not fussed about strengthening my back so I'm not really concerned about developing a routine to stengthen it, but I just want to know if some tenderness from squats is becasue my back is weak and if so, I suppose it is then wise to stegnthen it for all round health?


back should be locked when squatting and shouldnt be sore , its like sitting on a chair and standing up loads of times it`ll hurt your legs but not your back .


----------



## Guest (Feb 6, 2013)

Have a go on a foam roller. I spend a lot of time sitting in my PC chair especially when I am writing music. I get lower back pain too, but since I started using a foam roller, absolutely nothing


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

ewen said:


> back should be locked when squatting and shouldnt be sore , its like sitting on a chair and standing up loads of times it`ll hurt your legs but not your back .


I honestly do lock my back...I really focus on that due to how important that is. What's really irritating is that I've had lower back issues for over a decade with no cause found other than suggestions of tightness in tendons around my pelvis e.g. when I lie flat on my back I feel a pulling in my lower back. Also, due to office work, I do experience lower back pain anyway. So I suppose I wanting to know if any lower back issues now are caused by a weak back or is actually an issue being aggrevated by suqatting?



Cheeky Monkey said:


> Have a go on a foam roller. I spend a lot of time sitting in my PC chair especially when I am writing music. I get lower back pain too, but since I started using a foam roller, absolutely nothing


How would I use a foam roller on my back? I've only ever used it for lower body.


----------



## Guest (Feb 6, 2013)

Roll up it, from the base of your spine up to your neck, that's how I use it, and I can feel all the vertabrate cracking back into place.


----------



## Hooded (Dec 16, 2012)

For me my lower back has had massive improvements since I started doing Goodmornings, Reverse Hypers & deficit deads but you mite want to build up slowly to those exercises and work on endurance before strength.

Since I did the above I have had no lower back pain whilst squating or pretty much everything else.

Guessing you probably do any way but stretching is very important having weight on your back compresses the spine I qite often hang off the rack between sets.

I think I read that you not to fussed about lower back strength but don't underestimate it's importance what was once my weakest link in the chain is now my strongest and in turn I am much stronger as a whole.

Good luck


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Cheeky Monkey said:


> Roll up it, from the base of your spine up to your neck, that's how I use it, and I can feel all the vertabrate cracking back into place.


I'll give it a go 



Hooded said:


> For me my lower back has had massive improvements since I started doing Goodmornings, Reverse Hypers & deficit deads but you mite want to build up slowly to those exercises and work on endurance before strength.
> 
> Since I did the above I have had no lower back pain whilst squating or pretty much everything else.
> 
> ...


Thanks for your input  It'll be interesting to see how things progress if I now focus on improving back strength.

I've actually been awful with stretching and I do know better, so I must get back to stretching properly


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

ewen said:


> back should be locked when squatting and shouldnt be sore , its like sitting on a chair and standing up loads of times it`ll hurt your legs but not your back .


Just been thinking about this...my back isn't sore in the way that I get DOMS. I think it could be from tensing my back muscles to keep it locked? Or, it might be a whole other issue, for example, if I tense my abs to see if I can see them (because I'm a poser) that hurts my back due to what ever muscles get tensed.


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

Subbing to this, as it's a subject very close to my heart! Bit pushed for time at the mo, but will read and put my two penneth in later.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Katy said:


> Just been thinking about this...my back isn't sore in the way that I get DOMS. I think it could be from tensing my back muscles to keep it locked? Or, it might be a whole other issue, for example, if I tense my abs to see if I can see them (because I'm a poser) that hurts my back due to what ever muscles get tensed.


sounds like a slight sacrem tilt , its a posture issue , sitting for long periods no matter how hard you try to sit correctly will affect the lower spinal/hip area .

i would suggest starting off with box squats to drill form you need a box/bench or similar low enough so that the crease where your thigh meets the hip ends up slightly lower than the top of the knee also sitting on the box for a couple seconds then pressing through heels upwards without rocking forward .

imaging it as though your in someones really posh house and you see them sit down with a tight upper back straight and they bend at the hips (as one does)  this is the kind of movement needed , but when squatting push yer tits out and keep back locked , if using a belt push abs (flabs in my case) out into the belt to create pressure against the spine from the front and then do a posh sitting movement .

i`ll try find a decent video , filming yourself from the side and watching it over is a good thing to do as it shows what you cant see .


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

ewen said:


> sounds like a slight sacrem tilt , its a posture issue , sitting for long periods no matter how hard you try to sit correctly will affect the lower spinal/hip area .
> 
> i would suggest starting off with box squats to drill form you need a box/bench or similar low enough so that the crease where your thigh meets the hip ends up slightly lower than the top of the knee also sitting on the box for a couple seconds then pressing through heels upwards without rocking forward .
> 
> ...


Thanks Ewen, I'll try that. I have a box step that I can use  Would the aim be for this to help my pelvic issue so that I can progress back to power and front squat?

What's weird is that I haven't always had an office job...I used to do 13 hour shifts on my feet running to various wards etc yet I've had this issue since I was about 18.


----------



## LittleMsMuscle (Jan 29, 2013)

Katy said:


> If I have a weak lower back from lack of activity (with the exception of exercise I spend my life sitting due to my job) can I expect to exeprience some lower muscular back soreness from squats?
> 
> When squatting I always ensure that my lower back is arched to avoid pressure being placed on it but I have experienced some tenderness a day or two after. Is this just because my back is adapting to weight after having not been challanged for years?


- Is it heavy squats?

As a NOOB, I just ignored my lower trunk for ages but I read that lower back pain and injury are the "Achilles Heel" for female body builders - earlier this month I experienced this when I was squatting over my bodyweight, ass to the grass - the rest of my workout was torture and I didn't recover for days. Luckily I didn't injure myself but I am laying off the heavy squatting for now and focusing on my lower trunk.


----------



## Prospect (Feb 5, 2013)

Hi Katy - You tried Wearing a belt whilst doing your Squats?


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

LittleMsMuscle said:


> - Is it heavy squats?
> 
> As a NOOB, I just ignored my lower trunk for ages but I read that lower back pain and injury are the "Achilles Heel" for female body builders - earlier this month I experienced this when I was squatting over my bodyweight, ass to the grass - the rest of my workout was torture and I didn't recover for days. Luckily I didn't injure myself but I am laying off the heavy squatting for now and focusing on my lower trunk.


It was heavy weight last year (for me anyway) but I stopped squats altogether in resposne to back issues and this month I've switched to less weight and higher reps. At the time, last year, I experienced pain in my lower back when leaning forward, for example, I remember making cards for Christmas and was sitting on the floor arranging everything and my lower back, across the back of my pelvis really hurt. The more I was in that position the worse it got so I chose to cease squats completely to rule them out as a cause. I do still get the pain, but not as bad so I think the pain was an exisiting issue that the squats were aggrevating. My office chair also doesn't help...I have a dull ache in my lower back as I type.


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Prospect said:


> Hi Katy - You tried Wearing a belt whilst doing your Squats?


Would I need that? I'm not squatting much at all in order to ensure good form as I progress.


----------



## LittleMsMuscle (Jan 29, 2013)

Katy said:


> Would I need that? I'm not squatting much at all in order to ensure good form as I progress.


Sounds painful...yeah I use a belt a lot now, actually helps me when i'm doing back and chest days as well. Really does take the edge off.

Have you tried sports massage? I go every now and again and although my shoulders can be quite sore she always gets drawn to my lower back and works on it for ages. It does help, bit like car maintenance. Also I am a strong believer in a therapy called Rolfing. Not many practitioners in the UK and quite pricey but your body becomes realigned and the pressure areas of body completely freed up by the end of the 10 sessions.


----------



## anabolik (Aug 19, 2010)

Maybe you're going too low and your back is rounding a little at the bottom of the movement? I used to have this problem when going atg but since I began stopping a few inches before I haven't had any lower back pain. Might be worth a try?


----------



## Prospect (Feb 5, 2013)

Katy said:


> Would I need that? I'm not squatting much at all in order to ensure good form as I progress.


I always wear a belt - for squats and deads - dont want a Slipped Disk or anything - My friend owns Raw Strength Gym Wear - and he advised me to wear one - even when doing light weights - I.E (squats, Deads, Incline Chest)

Every one is different. but i use an Every day belt for light training, then as i up the weight i change my belt 

This is just personal preference.

Maybe try and get some one to take a video or picture of your Form on the squats?

then we can help you a little further???


----------



## LittleMsMuscle (Jan 29, 2013)

anabolik said:


> Maybe you're going too low and your back is rounding a little at the bottom of the movement? I used to have this problem when going atg but since I began stopping a few inches before I haven't had any lower back pain. Might be worth a try?


Ah! I thought going low was the best way to do it! Maybe not then.


----------



## anabolik (Aug 19, 2010)

LittleMsMuscle said:


> Ah! I thought going low was the best way to do it! Maybe not then.


It is but some people don't have the flexibility to go all the way down without their lower back rounding at the bottom. I used to be able to do it no problem but I've lost flexibility over the years and now it gives me pain.

If I were you I'd give it a try and if you notice less soreness/pain in your lower back then you've got your answer.


----------



## LittleMsMuscle (Jan 29, 2013)

anabolik said:


> It is but some people don't have the flexibility to go all the way down without their lower back rounding at the bottom. I used to be able to do it no problem but I've lost flexibility over the years and now it gives me pain.
> 
> If I were you I'd give it a try and if you notice less soreness/pain in your lower back then you've got your answer.


Sounds like a plan -cheers buddy


----------



## anabolik (Aug 19, 2010)

LittleMsMuscle said:


> Sounds like a plan -cheers buddy


No worries


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Katy said:


> Thanks Ewen, I'll try that. I have a box step that I can use  Would the aim be for this to help my pelvic issue so that I can progress back to power and front squat?
> 
> What's weird is that I haven't always had an office job...I used to do 13 hour shifts on my feet running to various wards etc yet I've had this issue since I was about 18.


its possible that being tired and on your feet all day caused it , the spine is a sh1t design or atleast the lower part hence back issues are common .

the point of a box squat is to drill form and tech into you so it becomes second nature , squatting to just below 90 is about best providing no bouncing at the bottom , nice slow descent and explosive drive upwards this then transfer over into squats without a box as you have the tech nailed also box squats build hip power .

i was thinking the box step might be too low but your only 5 foot 2 so should be fine lol

front squats will build core strength and quad strength/size where as power squats will build hams and glutes giving a nice bubble butt and sweeping thighs , more women should do these imo .


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

ewen said:


> its possible that being tired and on your feet all day caused it , the spine is a sh1t design or atleast the lower part hence back issues are common .
> 
> the point of a box squat is to drill form and tech into you so it becomes second nature , squatting to just below 90 is about best providing no bouncing at the bottom , nice slow descent and explosive drive upwards this then transfer over into squats without a box as you have the tech nailed also box squats build hip power .
> 
> ...


Good things come in small packages 

Yeah the box step is adjustable and should be fine.

I'm a proud person at times and don't like to think that my form isn't right, especially as I've been working to ensure it's right (I used to do box squats for form but not for long). My cirucit trainer, who is fantatical about form says I'm good...she's very impressed by me. I will get Lorian to film my squats though.

The aim is the bubble butt  Hence the desire to squat!! Best exercise ever! I would like to add that the lower back pain isn't during squats...it's after but it was there before squats anyway...it's just a little worse when I add squats to the routine again.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Katy said:


> Good things come in small packages
> 
> Yeah the box step is adjustable and should be fine.
> 
> ...


nobodys squat form is 100% so dont think of it as me saying its bad but if its not 100% then its not 100% i prefer people telling me to fix it before i need to be fixed lol

but having said that yours good be spot on and its just your glutes pulling from sitting on your ass all day much the same as me , is it a sharp twinge inbetween your crack kinda up of it ? or off to the side above the glute ?


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

ewen said:


> nobodys squat form is 100% so dont think of it as me saying its bad but if its not 100% then its not 100% i prefer people telling me to fix it before i need to be fixed lol
> 
> but having said that yours good be spot on and its just your glutes pulling from sitting on your ass all day much the same as me , is it a sharp twinge inbetween your crack kinda up of it ? or off to the side above the glute ?


I know I need to swallow my pride...that's an issue of mine.

It's a sort of ache across the back of my pelvis and then when lieing flat on my back it's a sort of pulling around the back of my pelvis and my coccyx which, if I don't move, get's more and more intense and then really hurts so I have to move and stretch my back out. It's essentially an ache when leaning forwards for long periods of time, that, when I then straighten up results in a more sharp pain until I'm all stretched out. And the pain I mentioned when lieing down.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Katy said:


> I know I need to swallow my pride...that's an issue of mine.
> 
> It's a sort of ache across the back of my pelvis and then when lieing flat on my back it's a sort of pulling around the back of my pelvis and my coccyx which, if I don't move, get's more and more intense and then really hurts so I have to move and stretch my back out. It's essentially an ache when leaning forwards for long periods of time, that, when I then straighten up results in a more sharp pain until I'm all stretched out. And the pain I mentioned when lieing down.


yeah i know what you mean , i would defo go get a sports massage more than likely just a bit of tightness , maybe you got a tight ass


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

ewen said:


> yeah i know what you mean , i would defo go get a sports massage more than likely just a bit of tightness , maybe you got a tight ass


Ha ha! Tight ass that you want to loosen eh! :whistling: I guess I should try that given that nothing else seems to work and the GP's don't care.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Katy said:


> Ha ha! Tight ass that you want to loosen eh! :whistling: I guess I should try that given that nothing else seems to work and the GP's don't care.


that whole sentence sounds like your gonna get me to have a go haha :clap: :devil2:


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

ewen said:


> that whole sentence sounds like your gonna get me to have a go haha :clap: :devil2:


Ha ha...yeah, just read that back!! I'm still laughing :lol:


----------

